# My new pet



## yen_saw (Jul 16, 2010)

Greater arid-land katydid (Neobarrettia spinosa) or Red eye devil or spiny katydid.

Adult male







Adult female


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 16, 2010)

How big is that thing? I heard they'll bite the heck out of you if you try to handle them?


----------



## revmdn (Jul 16, 2010)

Whoa there!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 16, 2010)

That is one nice bug Yen!


----------



## Vore (Jul 16, 2010)

:blink: That startled me when I scrolled down.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 16, 2010)

That is beautiful, but it frightened me. Especially the threat pose on the other post.


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2010)

Mantis food...... :lol:


----------



## Tomato (Jul 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> Mantis food...... :lol:


Yeah and what isn't? Here, I found an adult pigeon... :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 16, 2010)

I think that it can eat a mantis. How big do they get, Yen_saw?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 16, 2010)

The katydid is pretty good size and very bulky. As for how big it is, the pic below would give an idea. The Texas unicorn is close to 3 inches. This will eat any type of insects, including praying mantis.






Unless provoke (or hungry), this species does not bite. Someone on bug guide even hold it on the palm

http://bugguide.net/node/view/149500/bgimage

Although i wouldn't recommend.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pretty big for sure! How is the Texas unicorn doing?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 18, 2010)

likebugs said:


> Pretty big for sure! How is the Texas unicorn doing?


 Not too good, can't even find the wing.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 21, 2010)

oh Yeeeennnn...I want some! First AZ Unicorns and now these? I am seriously impressed!


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2010)

That mantis would have been a nice addition to Bugfest!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 30, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> oh Yeeeennnn...I want some! First AZ Unicorns and now these? I am seriously impressed!


Sure Peter. Plenty of eggs now. Hopefully these will hatch next Spring.


Rick said:


> That mantis would have been a nice addition to Bugfest!


I have too many. Let me know when is your Bugfest i will send it your way.Feeding a mismolt adult female violin mantis






Continue to lay eggs
















Short clip of the female laying eggs





Edit: The background chirping sound is the adult male N. spinosa calling song.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice video! Was she actually laying eggs in that photo or just testing the substrate for a suitable place to lay? Good luck with hatching the eggs. I know Orin has raised them through the life cycle and wrote an article about it in his Invertebrates Magazine.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 30, 2010)

That's cool. I want to see it hunt.


----------



## Tomato (Jul 31, 2010)

wow cool, i have read about how orthopterans stab the ground with their pointy butts to lay eggs but I have never seen that behavior. Thanks for the video!

-Tomato


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 2, 2010)

@Peter: Well i found some eggs in the substrate afterward, although she might have laid the eggs earlier..... yep i got that edition, it took 2 yrs for Orin's to hatch, Hoping to see the hatchlings next Spring from this batch of eggs, assuming the eggs are fertile.

@Mantidlord: They stalk and then ambush the prey in a sudden spurt by grabbing it with the spiny legs, usually the four front legs. Sometimes they get too eager and drop to the ground upside down with the prey, and continue to stay at the same position until the prey is killed, only then they drag the prey up to a branch to feed, like a cheetah haha.







@Tomato: Glad you like it.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 3, 2010)

Err....Holy Sh!T


----------



## ismart (Aug 3, 2010)

I so want one!  Save some eggs for me yen!


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 3, 2010)

That's cool. If it wasn't for the fact that I'm afraid of gettn bit, I'd want one. Never thought any type of katydid could outdo mantids.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 5, 2010)

ismart said:


> I so want one!  Save some eggs for me yen!


you got it Paul!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 8, 2010)

Possibly one of the meanest looking critters I've seen in a while and yet I am so fascinated by it! I can't wait to see what the babies look like!


----------



## Plits (Aug 12, 2010)

WoW Amazing bug, i love it. thanks for the photos.


----------



## baileyb*1 (Aug 13, 2010)

I live in South Texas and have had a pair of red eyed devils all summer. She just started to lay eggs. They are visible in her container of dirt. Do they need any special care--water? anything?This is our first try at red devils? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Aug 17, 2010)

I want some, they look so cute!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 20, 2010)

Great photos and video Yen! That's a very substantial insect!


----------



## Schloaty (Sep 2, 2010)

Huh - I never knew katydids were predatory.

I always thought they ate leaves.... Learn something new every day!

We have a species around here (NY) - not nearly that big...more like a 1" body with 2" wings or so....still bulky, but they fly pretty well. I wonder if mine are also predatory...now I have to research.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice crickets, how are you incubating the ova?


----------



## shorty (Sep 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> Mantis food...... :lol:


Lol, that's what I was thinking! That thing is beautiful, though. I'd love to add one to my dry collection. I'd even consider raising them. Are you planning on selling any in the future?

It looks fairly bulky but I bet there are mantids out there that could handle it.


----------

